# Having Partial Thyroidectomy on 17/10. Weird symptoms.



## laura_severi (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'll be having the left lobe of my thyroid removed this Thursday coming, along with a solid 3 cm tumour that's been causing me a whole lotta pain this year. Weirdly looking forward to having it out of me ! But am starting to feel nervous. Worried about infection as I always seem to get infections real easy, e.g I suffered two uterine infections after having both of my children (even though one was by c section) Earlier this year I burnt my leg somehow (maybe hot water bottle) It got infected and I needed antibiotics for a month! If I get a simple uti, I have it for months... Etc. Maybe I should ask the doctor for some pre emptive antibiotics?! Lol! Am worried for my voice and how it may change and how long it takes to come back cos I love to sing and perform.  Very nervous about that. Weird random question: is it possible that my thyroid tumour is pressing on or somehow attached itself to one of my para thyroids? The past couple of weeks I've been experiencing really odd spasms in my hands and feet and pins and needles in my fingers and toes. It can be quite chronic and last hours at a time. It seemed like my fingers were vibrating all morning and I couldn't feel the tips today. :/ I haven't spoken to a doctor about it yet but I have recently started supplements. I haven't been taking them regularly though cos my memory is seriously a JOKE! So I've put a big reminder up in capital letters on a board in my kitchen! Lol! Am I right in thinking the supplements (calcium, vit d) usually solve these weird possible para thyroid problems? Any experience or advice related to my upcoming surgery would be much appreciated! Thank you xxx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, your parathyroid could be impacted. It's hard to say if supplements will help without seeing labs. Calcium, as I understand it, is a fickle thing and you need to be very careful about it. I would speak to your doctor about it sooner rather than later.

Some folks, like me, have no issues with their voice. Incas yelling at my dog two days after surgery without a problem. It depends on your surgeon and where your problematic nodule is.

Have you had a FNA? Will they do a frozen section during surgery to look for cancer?

I was told the infection risk with thyroid surgery is very, very low. That said, with your history, you might want to talk to your surgeon about preventative antibiotics.


----------



## laura_severi (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi  Yeah I had a fna done in August, not very successfully though. Once the lady (who was doing the biopsy) found out about my high thyroid antibodies level she hesitated about doing it and said "oh it's probably to do with that". ! She only did the one aspirate. So the one little blob of my 3 cm tumour came back as benign. Maybe if she had done more than one aspirate the results would be different? Possible. There is thyroid cancer in my family so it's a concern of mine. So I'm trying to prepare my self for either result the best I can. I will be seeing the doc about these weird symptoms on Monday for sure! It's been freaking me out quite a bit!


----------



## bw40 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello laura_severi 
I just had my PT 3.2 cm nodule on right side taken out Wed 10-9-13 and
all went well. It did hurt a little but that's what morphine was for 
My voice is fine no change at all, little sore on the right side, no infections, sore from the breathing tube and a bruise on the base of my neck. I was very scared to do it, but I m glad I did.

The same thing happened to me with the FNA I never thought they did get enough.
And it was benign. Yes your nodule could be pushing on your parathyroid glands, as they told me. Hard to say until they get in there and take a look.

Just make sure you talk to your surgeon about all your concerns.
You will be okay. My surgery was 2 hours long and I stayed over night just to suck up the morphine J/K lol. They wanted to make sure my parathyroid worked and they did.

I did not realize how good it felt to take a clean deep breath. After having a nodule for 6+ years it felt good being gone. Hey that's good you may not need meds for life with the other side still in. That's what I m hoping for, the both of us. My thoughts / prayers are with you 
BW40


----------

